# Livery yards in West Yorkshire??



## EllieWhite (28 May 2013)

Hello

I'm moving from Nottingham to West Yorkshire and I am looking for some help locating some livery yards. I have contacted all the yards I found on the interent and have been to visit the following but they weren't suitable. It's the ones that are none of by word of mouth that I'm trying to find out about.  

- North Street Farm Livery Yard, Thackley
- Wadlands Hall Equestrian Centre, Farsley 
- Valley Stables, Pudsey
- Three Acres livery stables, Gildersome - Would be ok but horses were in winter paddocks which was just mud when I went to look and I would worry about that as he is prone to mud fever

Here is what I'm looking for:
- Assisted DIY livery yard
- Stable big enough for a 17hh horse
- Hacking and a flood lit menage
- Small groups of horses in a field
- Possible have a dog on the yard (on a lead or roam free)

I am not fussy in terms of location and would go as far up as Shipley and down to Morley so if anyone can provide contact details of yards I haven't mentioned, or feed merchants, tack shops around these areas then I would be very grateful. 

Cheers
Ellie.


----------



## HerosRomeoDeputy (28 May 2013)

Hi Ellie 
Ive moved from West Yorkshire to Nottingham! I would very strongly recommend Aireview Equestrian Centre in Harden, they're the nicest professional family team, the yard itself is full of friendly owners, I miss them all! No bitching, no ''who's got what'' snobbery. The facilities are amazing, warm showers, indoor and outdoor arenas, acres and acres of grazing, rug washing and re-proofing machines livery options, lessons, events held there. You would find cheaper liveries but you can be 100% assured your horse will be cared for by genuine people! Google them....and if you do go say hello to them all for me!!! (Emma) x


----------



## EllieWhite (29 May 2013)

Thank you Emma, it does look amazing!! It's beautiful but just a little to far out as I didn't really want to go any further west than Shipley as I will be comuting to work in Nottingham still in the short term. I will certainly make note of it though as I will be able to attend dressage competitions there! 

Where have you move your horse to in Nottingham? 

Ellie


----------



## bexj (30 May 2013)

Yorkshire equine clinic at gildersome is fantastic but when I was there 3yrs ago only did full livery.  Worth an enquiry though as in my opinion it's one of the best yards in the area 
Raikes Hall at Tong
Tong Lane End stables
There's a yard at oak well hall nr birkenshaw which I've known people at
Also used to be a yard just off Asquith Avenue in Morley, I forget the name of it, but the turn off is right next to the motorway bridge,


----------



## dilbert_uk (3 June 2013)

Near to Gildersome and Tong Village is Back Lane Stables:
http://www.backlanestables.co.uk/

I have never been there.

I know that Raikes Hall always had relatively small groups of horses in different fields. Tong Lane End has only one big field for really dozens of customers's horses. The other fields are only for riding school horses.

Driving from Tong Village to Leeds is on the right side a livery yard, at or nearby Mill Lane.

There is also a yard when you drive from Three Acres livery stables towards Drighlington on the left side, somewhere at Old Lane, I believe.  

You can also ask Jim from Hooves (http://www.hooves-equestrian.co.uk/), a tack shop in Birkenshaw on the roundabout near the fire station. He should know Gildersome very well.

In general, most yards are adjacent to another. For example, left from North Street farm is a riding school with a tiny menage. (I wouldn't recommend them.) Right from North Street farm is a yard without menage. The next adjacent to this one the same. Small yard, no menage. Then going further East is a yard with an automatic gate accessible from Apperley Bridge, and so.

The green belt then extends to Calverley (behind Wadlands hall) and then moves to Horsforth. Stables everywhere.
Another green belt runs along Tyersal Lane to Tong Village. (Raikes Hall is in there.)

But there will be lots of Stables with no menage, short opening times, and so on, or simply full. If you go to a Web page like bing.com/maps and switch to Bird's Eye view, you can often get a clue what looks like a livery yard. You can often identify muck heaps, horse walkers, a menage, and horseboxes.

Unfortunately, many yards have absolutely no signs at all, so you need to search and ask around even if you stay in front of it.


----------



## MizzPurpleKitten (10 June 2013)

Back lane don't do livery I'm afraid.

There's Dean Acres in Morley (just off Asquith avenue) but they have no winter grazing and are in a large her in summer (same as Three acres really).

There's Sunnybank in Batley just up from Morley, grazing in small groups, all year turnout, floodlit ménage and wonderful hacking (I'm just down the road from there so can attest to that).

There's a yard directly above mine which is a small private affair with only about 8 horses, out in small groups, apparently has a nice ménage and again wonderful hacking.....owned by a lady called Angela and she advertises in Hooves (Birkenshaw, mentioned above).

Oakwell hall is lovely but there's usually a waiting list as long as your arm! There is also a lovely yard in Calverly/Pudsey, where Pudsey Agricultural is (if you google Pudsey agricultural you should find the number). Lovely yard, loads of grazing, small groups, nice ménage and good hacking.

Cricket Hill in Gildersome has gorgeous stables and arenas and good grazing but they're in a herd of 15 in summer so not sure if that would suit you.

There's also a wonderful yard just opening up in the Gildersome/New Farnley area......I can try and get the number for you if you like. Shedload of grazing all seperate paddocks.

Finally, try Cathy Bertram's place off Whitehall road in Nee Farnley, small groups turnout, lovely big stables, yard of about 12 in total, lovely arena AND she has space at the moment as far as I'm aware.....search for Cathy Bertram on Facebook


----------



## PiggyB (20 June 2013)

Have you checked out Ledston Hall livery? They have been under new management for the last year or so. Dani Haigh runs the livery now and has a Facebook page that you can get in touch through


----------



## rebeccaleanne (22 June 2013)

hi am new hear to the forum and saw your post which in my area and I have been looking around at different livery yards west Yorkshire way, Have you looked Wakefield area I have seen a few dotted around (im browsing around at the moment)

swithens farm livery just on the out skirts of rothwell  looks a very nice set up offering many options on there website

there are a few loft house way as well thats wakefield/leeds area 

hope could help a little


----------



## kitface (24 September 2013)

Another vote for Ledston Hall, very well run, but full livery only. Might be a better bet for commuting! Also Dani Haigh is a dressage rider and instructor, although not exclusively teaching dressage, does specialise in that field so if thats your thing would suit you.


----------



## Boulty (26 September 2013)

Hiya if you're still looking Kirkfield farm out East Ardsley way have / did have spaces. They are full livery during week and DIY at weekends but the price they charge actually works out less overall than some places charge for assisted DIY. Indoor and outdoor schools, massive stables, turnout in small groups and apparently ok hacking. I went for a look last week and seemed a nice place that was well enough run and think they allowed dogs on. I only didn't take a spot as was in wrong area for me.

Newthorpe equestrian centre near South Milford is also a very nice yard. Indoor and outdoor with lights plus a grass paddock, miles of offroad hacking, nice sized stables and turnout in med sized groups. Full or part livery offered and seemed very well run. Again gorgeous yard but just couldn't make the figures add up with the petrol it would have cost me on top of the increase in livery price (yard I'm on now is VERY reasonable). Not sure about if they allow dogs on yard though. Again they DID have spaces this time last week.

Swithens farm at rothwell has three indoors and one outdoor, has stables that should cater for that size horse and offers a wide range of services (at a cost), hacking is supposed to be nice. They have a feed and tack shop onsite also and THINK they let dogs on leads on. Again they DID have spaces.

Dunno if any of those are any good to you but I've been yard hunting myself of late and those are some of the places I've looked at that I know did have spaces.

Tack/feed shops in that vague area (and I mean vague) that I know of are Hillam feeds, Bardsey Mills, Peckfield farm shop, the country store and foxes saddlers.


----------

